
Dielectric Grease vs. Conductive Grease - jakogut
https://www.w8ji.com/dielectric_grease_vs_conductive_grease.htm
======
jakogut
I've been confused about the application of dielectric grease in the past,
specifically in regard to usage on conductors like plug wires, terminals, and
wiring harness connectors. Apparently the grease won't insulate because it has
low enough viscosity that it will be displaced, and connectors will still have
metal on metal contact, while remaining sealed from the elements.

I suppose an experiment is in order with some half century old automotive
wiring connections.

EDIT: This is an interesting experiment that seems to support this hypothesis.
[https://youtu.be/vACXF3EYiUY](https://youtu.be/vACXF3EYiUY)

